#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  cost estimation... very difficult problem!!! one little bit help for anybody

## tturit

Estimator's Piping man hour
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Estimator's Electrical Man-Hour Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

etc.  :Smile: 

if you work a big company, or rather you make cost calculation for tender document, pls write me, i have a little estimation specific number for different work, but not enugh...  :Frown: 


pls write me, and exchange this very serious information...and we more easily build up ours career's...
ttturi@gmail.com

i have heard it much legend abaut collection"s... i hope somebody share me  :Smile: See More: cost estimation... very difficult problem!!! one little bit help for anybody

----------


## victorlachica

Mnay thanks tturit 

by the way the first link is expired.

----------


## aan09

> Estimator's Piping man hour
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



I appreciate your idea to share such estimates for various nature of works during tender stages , could you briefly inform what type of work you have been involved .

Thanks

----------


## tturit

this is my full Cost Estimation Books Collection
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

So, in my previos job, I was working on some storage buildings, one 10km long pipeline maintance work, one preservation work (the all of the field-offshore and onshore facilities), and one waste treatment facilities cost calculation... for Tengizshevroil's, and AGIPKCO's tenders, but I can't speak russian, and my english need to improve... so I working now in another company, and another job  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## tturit

and some program for estimation... (that will be intresting for you  :Smile:  )

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## victorlachica

Mnay thanks tturit 

May I know if you are a mechanical engineer?

----------


## Budiana

thanks for sharing

----------


## tturit

Dear Victor Lachica!

Yes. I'm a mechanical engineer.  :Smile:

----------


## mediaramesh

Dear brother, thanks for the valuable books

----------


## bw1

Dear tturit

Could you please re upload link 2 and link 4?
Thank you for sharing brother!!!!!!!

----------


## spurcareer

Links 2 & 4 are dead. Kindly reupload and post links on the forum

Thanks

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear tturit, can you re-upload these doc. thanks for your effort.





> this is my full Cost Estimation Books Collection
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> So, in my previos job, I was working on some storage buildings, one 10km long pipeline maintance work, one preservation work (the all of the field-offshore and onshore facilities), and one waste treatment facilities cost calculation... for Tengizshevroil's, and AGIPKCO's tenders, but I can't speak russian, and my english need to improve... so I working now in another company, and another job )

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear ttrit, please also re-upload some program for estimations.
All links is not working.


ThanksSee More: cost estimation... very difficult problem!!! one little bit help for anybody

----------


## joelbalinon

pls. upload its a big help for me thank you.

----------


## tkbobo

Can somebody pleaseeeee help upload this documents again for the sake of our learning.

Many thanks in advance.

TKBOBO

----------


## Chloe Taylor

Thanks a lot for the sharing part, i hope that these links which you have shared would be helping most of the people in going for and solving problems and issues related to cost estimations when it come to handling a project.

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks a lot

----------


## Sylvanio

Can anybody reupload those link?

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

Can Anybody upload the documents

Bzbipin

----------


## FATHI

very interesting ..hope to be able to download this..

----------


## lucksravi

No links is working . can somebody uoload it again ?

----------


## Orduhlaski

Hi Guys

can no of the links are working, can anyone pls send pdf's to orduhlaski@gmail.com

much appreciated

Cheers

----------

